# Be Random- just say the first thing that pops in your head



## SonicNintendo (May 2, 2009)

Just don't go nuts.

GUACAMOLE!!!!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 2, 2009)

Cats tail are really flexible. I wish I had a tail like a cat's, then I could play with it and bend it and stuff. That or a wolf tail... Because a wolf tail would just be awesome. X3

Fruit is hard to paint. Really, it is. I tried to paint a bowl of fruit and it came out looking like a geometry project, all circles and ovals. I admire those who can successfuly paint bowls of fruit. 

That's all.... For now.... :3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 3, 2009)

Hmmm. If I never make it as a writer, I'm definetly gonna try to become a street painter. horrah for liberty to make mailboxes look like tiger fur x3


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 3, 2009)

The fish make it crunchy. seriously.
do YOU know the muffin man???


----------



## GalladeMaster (May 3, 2009)

I love to be random!

Pancackes give me gas.(not really, I just want to be random)

Monster trucks are awesome.

Cryptids are real.

How can bees fly if their wings are smaller than their bodies?

I found a cave of Damselflies.(really)

________________It's time for SQUID MATH!!!!________________

Squid+Fish=Squish!
Squid+Turtle=!
Squid+Monkey=Squonkey!
Squid+Bird=Squird!


----------



## Aethelstan (May 3, 2009)

You have no idea how insanely hard it is to make a Brawl Machinima on the stage Distant Planet. So much random crap happening there. Rain, flower thingies, GRAAHHH FRUSTRATION! Well, that was fun! :talking:


----------



## surskitty (May 3, 2009)

This is not the type of thread that should be posted ever.


----------

